

Announcing LaserCutter ruby gem and MakeABox.IO web site - kigster
http://kiguino.moos.io/2014/11/21/announcing-laser-cutter-makeabox-dot-io.html?ref=hackernews

======
mmastrac
This looks interesting -- you wouldn't think that something like automatic box
generation would attract so much attention from developers, but I think this
shows a bit of evolution in the makerspace from just straight 3D printing.

The speakers he shows as example output are beautiful!

~~~
kigster
Thanks for the kind words, I too think that laser-cutter combined with maple
wood is sort of like a home cooked meal :)

I haven't actually gotten into 3D printing, and I find laser-cutting much less
intimidating, because you are dealing with 2D at all times. Of course it has
it's limitations, but you can build very complex 3D structures out of 2D cut-
out objects.

------
comex
FYI, you have two "it's"/"its" errors on that page.

~~~
kigster
Uh oh, you mean the blog post? I just fixed one of them, but couldn't find the
second. Hopefully it did not distract you from reading the post, and you were
able to focus on the content too :)

As a non-native English speaker differentiating between "its" and "it's" has
been a bit of a challenge, but I do appreciate whenever an error is pointed
out as it allows me to correct it now and be more attentive in the future.

